

Securing Docker with SELinux - jhibbets
http://opensource.com/business/14/7/docker-security-selinux

======
zobzu
Containers are great but this guy is right, you do need to secure them almost
like a regular service - and it doesn't seem to be a very well understood
thing around my coworkers ;)

